# Simulated convertable top (Phantom Top)



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright put one of these on my wifes car. For those of you that don't know my background I worked for an upholstery shop for 2 years. So those of you that have ever wonder how to do it here ya go.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just keep in mind I didn't get as many pictures as I sould have bescause of this little one!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is where I started off. I sprayed landu top glue on the top and on a sheet of 1/8 inch foam. You can get the glue at any upholstery shop.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Then I waited for the glue to set up and glue the foam to the top.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

As you can see in the pics I trimed the foam at all the edges and sanded all the high spots.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So I got everything sanded flat the I sprayed glue on the foam and them on the material. This is the part where I failed to take a picture.  Anyway, you get the point. Remember this top was not fitted and sewed at the body lines. So if you have a g-body or something that needs to be sewed at the seems I sugest you take it to an upholstery shop to have it fitted and sewed for you. Do this before you sray any glue on the foam. Never the less the next step was gluing the top material down and triming all the edges.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So I got everything sanded flat the I sprayed glue on the foam and them on the material. This is the part where I failed to take a picture.  Anyway, you get the point. Remember this top was not fitted and sewed at the body lines. So if you have a g-body or something that needs to be sewed at the seems I sugest you take it to an upholstery shop to have it fitted and sewed for you. Do this before you sray any glue on the foam. Never the less the next step was gluing the top material down and triming all the edges.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So you get the point right???? Here is the finished product.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

And yes it is an Escort! And yes we have ground hogs that hang in our yard!


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

the last pic is great :cheesy: Oh nice top


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

what the white stuff near the front??

glue leaking thru?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Aug 8 2004, 06:39 AM
> *what the white stuff near the front??
> 
> glue leaking thru?
> [snapback]2116239[/snapback]​*


 Your talking about the last pics? Thats water.......she just washed it.  Any glue you get on the car or the top can easily be cleaned with paint pre cleaner.


----------



## kiwilac (Oct 27, 2003)

Kool man :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

wheres the trim :biggrin: 

j/k


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Now thats what i call a Pimped womens car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 8 2004, 09:19 PM
> *wheres the trim :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> [snapback]2117740[/snapback]​*


Still got take pictures of that. I put that on Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Aug 8 2004, 09:41 PM
> *Now thats what i call a Pimped womens car
> [snapback]2117784[/snapback]​*


No doubt! Know its time to start working on the 61 again!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Wheres the best place to get weather resistant fabric?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 9 2004, 03:32 AM
> *Still got take pictures of that. I put that on Friday. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2118297[/snapback]​*




Where is the pictures of the trim, I wanna see it!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Oct 25 2004, 06:55 PM
> *Wheres the best place to get weather resistant fabric?
> [snapback]2327744[/snapback]​*



anywhere that does marine stuff (Boat tops & that )..... We got some blue carpet for this S-10 we did up here --looks nice


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey man, thanks for the how-to .

what kind of foam is that, you said 1/8", would an upholstery shop have that?

what kind of fabric is that? there so many different kinds, i dont know how to choose, but i want some like yours in black.

just curious, what would happen if I didnt use foam?

Also, with your fabric, what happens when it gets wet? can you scoth guard the stuff?

sorry for all the questions,but I'm really in to this.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

1/8" closed cell is the foam to use, and an upholstry shop will have it.


----------

